
Golf communities not on par with neighborhoods - steuteville
https://www.cnu.org/publicsquare/2019/01/22/failing-golf-communities-not-par-neighborhoods
======
LaRoach
Is it me or does New Urbanism sound an awful lot like the ideas in A Pattern
Language? It's been a long time since I read the book but this feels less
"new" and more like "finally". :)

